# هذا ما اعلم عن الاوشا



## احمد ابو جلال (29 مارس 2009)

اخواني 
بعض الحقائق اضعها بين ايديكم 
* أولا :الاوشـــــا*​الاوشا كما نعلم شبيهة بقانون العمل بالدول العربية فهي مختصة بتحديد المخاطر ووسائل الحماية منها .
وهي بذالك تخص كل العاملين سواء بمجال السلامة اواي مجال داخل المؤسسة و هي بذالك موجهة للفنيين بالدرجة الاولي وهي غير مؤهلة لاي فرد لكي يكون اخصائي او مدير سلامة لانها ينقصها جانب مهم هو ادارة السلامة. 
اما من اراد التاهل لكي يكون مدير سلامة فعليه بالنيبوش لانها تحتوي علي الجانبين 
بالاضافة الي انك تجد من اجتاز النيبوش فعلا مؤهل جيدا وعددهم محدود نسبيا ومطلوبين بعكس الاوشا 
مع الوضع في الاعتبار ان الاوشا لا تهدف للربح بعكس النيبوش
ومن اراد الحصول علي الاوشا فعليه بدورة الصناعات العامة والانشاءات وباقي الدورات من الناسب والبلاتينية وباقي السلسلة ليس لها لزمة ومشكوك في أمرها 
والمستعد للانفاق يريح نفسه ويحصل علي النيبوش سواء كان عن بعد بحوالي 6000جنيه مصري او بالمدارسة بحوالي 13000جنيه حيث يحاضرك محاضر انجليزي يفضل يرطن لك بالنجليزي وانتا مش فاهم حاجة وفي النهاية يقولك الي عايز درس خصوصي ومش فاهم حاحجة يحضر المراجعة ب100 دولار وبرضه مش هتفهم حاجة وهتقول ياريتني سمعت كلام احمد جلال واخدتها عن بعد.
ارجو من الاخوة اصحاب الخبرة بلمنتدي مشاركتنا بتوضيح الامور والتصحيح ​
​


----------



## علي الحميد (29 مارس 2009)

يا أخ أحمد ...

تعرف اللي بيطالع في النص الفارغ من الكوب ... انت تشوف الكوب كله فارغ ...

اتحدى أي شخص يدرس النيبوش عن بعد وينجح بسهولة ومن أول مرة ...

اذا انقليزيتك ضعيفة فهي ما هي مشكلة المدرس هي مشكلتك انت ...

لكن بعد كل هذا .. معاك حق إذا تاخذ الكورس مع بريطاني وانت ما تعرف ايش هو الكورس أكيد راح تواجه صعوبة في تجاوز الكورس... أقصد كورس النيبوش..


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (29 مارس 2009)

مشكور على تنبيه الأخوة


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (29 مارس 2009)

عندك حق م/علي 
لذالك انصح اخواني ممن هم من اصحاب الانجليزية الضعيفة مثلي
بمعني عدم قدرتهم علي متابعة المحاضر الانجليزي او بمعني اخر يستطيعون مشاهدة وفهم الافلام الانجليزي من غير ترجمة
انصحهم ونفسي بمذاكرة مواد النيبوش واخدها عن بعد ومعهلش لو لم يوفق من المرة الاولي فمن ياخذها بالتدارس ايضا معرض لهذا ولان الفرق من 6000 الي 13000 مش صغير ومعظمنا عنده خلفية عن السلامة ستساعده

وانا عندما اتحدث مع الاخوة اقول حقائق لينتبهو وليس للموضوع علاقة بالنظرة في الكوب النصف ممتلئ
لان همي هو توعية الاخوة حتي لا يقعوا في فخ سارقي الامال المستغلين


----------



## almasry (30 مارس 2009)

الأخوة الأعزاء في كتير من الأخوة الأفاضل بتاخد دورات السلامة و الصحة المهنية لزوم الفشخرة و الأبهة و الإستعراض و التباهي ................... إلخ . بصراحة دول دخلاء على المجال . دول بيعملوا سمعة سيئة لكل من يعمل في مجال الإمن الصناعي . لأن معظمهم واخدين الأمر فهلوه و تفتيح دماغ . و البعض الأخر تم خديعته من قبل بعض المراكز التي تعطي دورات الأمن الصناعي . أما الأوشا فهي أشبه برخصة مزاولة مهنة لكل من يريد العمل بالأمن الصناعي داخل الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية فقط . و قد يعتبرها البعض مايشبه الزمالة في الأمن الصناعي


----------



## hady511 (13 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم::

1- أخ احمد الرجاء التوضيح انت تقصد ان كل شهادات الناسب (دبلومة الناسب- الناسب للفحص والتفتيش ... الخ) 
لاتفيد ولاتؤهل الشخص؟؟؟
2- مارأيك بهذا المعهد لديكم... هاي تريد جروب
middeleastosha.com 

3- من ناحية أخرى هل يمكن ان تشرحلي ماهي النيبوش (بالانجليزي كيف تكتب)؟؟
وكيف يمكن أخذ دورات لها ومن ثم الشهادة

أرجوا الافادة وشكرا مسبقا


----------



## hady511 (15 أبريل 2009)

اخواني
ياريت تردوا علينا,,

وجزيتم كل خير


----------

